# PB12-Plus/2



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

This post is for anyone not sure about ordering a sub sight unseen from SVS. I just received mine yesterday and it is everything these shacksters said it would be. I have a 20`x 20` room with 11` ceilings which opens to two more rooms.The sub fills this space with ease. We were on the sofa 12`from the sub and the sofa was rumbling. Everything went without a hitch[sale and delivery].If you have any doubts just go for it.:hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition Pete... I knew you would be happy. :T

I'm about to have two of those for sale at a bargain for someone. I probably didn't need to do it, but I ordered a pair of PC-Ultras... mainly to try to gain a little more footprint space in my room. 

That's a pretty big room you are filling up with just one of those. The Plus/2's are truly awesome subs!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, my room is almost double that size pete, I added a Plus to my Plus/2 earlier on, and just upgrade to a second Plus/2 and my oh my does that thing just rumble... I have them both tuned to 16hz, and they still have tons of output... 

My Plus goes in my tiny little bedroom with the MTS's... 1700^3.. That should be somethin...  

Sonnie... Are those Martin Logans in your theater with your textured black Plus/2's..?

How are you liking them...?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Sonnie... Are those Martin Logans in your theater with your textured black Plus/2's..?
> 
> How are you liking them...?


Yep... that's why I ordered the PC-Ultras... so that I could create a tad more space to maneuver the ML's. I love the setup... the ML's the SVS subs in the corners... it just doesn't get much better IMO. Don't get me wrong... the Plus/2's do all I need to do, but the PC's are a smaller footprint and I figured if I was going to move to a cylinder I may as well get their best.

Pete testifies what one Plus/2 can do in his very large room of 4400 cubic feet, plus if there are openings into other rooms, it's even more space. Imagine what a pair do in an 1800 cubic foot room totally sealed (8" walls with triple 5/8" sheetrock and double solid core doors for an entrance). The pressure in my room is tremendous with just those Plus/2's. Then add my Behemoth DIY to boot. It's ridiculous! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice Sonnie... I remember when you started that, but didn't see the end result of the Bohemuth... 
Had to go have a refresher of what came out of it all... 
That is really a great and beautiful looking build..  Dual RLP-15's... LLT

Excellent :T :T


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't even imagine what a pair would do. One plus/2 already broke a globe from a series of hanging lights in the kitchen.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

rrpete49 said:


> This post is for anyone not sure about ordering a sub sight unseen from SVS. I just received mine yesterday and it is everything these shacksters said it would be. I have a 20`x 20` room with 11` ceilings which opens to two more rooms.The sub fills this space with ease. We were on the sofa 12`from the sub and the sofa was rumbling. Everything went without a hitch[sale and delivery].If you have any doubts just go for it.:hsd:


Couldn't agree more--I've really had a great time with my +/2 in about 2700 cu ft. SVS has been just as advertised! And the +/2 is a sledge-hammer I tell you, my family and friends are astounded at the sound...


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your SVS purchase.

All I can say is that I Love my Plus/2. :hsd: :dancebanana:


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

coffeeman said:


> I can't even imagine what a pair would do. One plus/2 already broke a globe from a series of hanging lights in the kitchen.


The main point with having several subwoofers is not only to get more power out but also more headroom and a better symmetry in your HT. Some people need two subs to avoid the localization problem, more common with boxes than with tubes.

But of course it doesn't hurt to get even more power out from two of these beasts when watching a good movie :devil:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

jerome said:


> The main point with having several subwoofers is not only to get more power out but also more headroom and a better symmetry in your HT. Some people need two subs to avoid the localization problem, more common with boxes than with tubes.
> 
> But of course it doesn't hurt to get even more power out from two of these beasts when watching a good movie :devil:


Well said... My room is super huge... and opens to all sorts of areas... I can say, in my transition within the last year, I went from a Plus/2 to adding a Plus in that room and it still sounded fantastic and really shook things up, but then upon taking the plus to my bedroom and adding a second Plus/2 to my great room, it was more balanced... It is downright scary how much power these things produce...

They just produce !!!


----------

